

Looking for a Venture Capitalist or Angel Advisor - spoiledtechie
http://www.spoiledtechie.com/post/Looking-for-a-Venture-Capitalist-or-Angel-Advisor.aspx

======
brk
A word of advice... You mention having 14 ideas...

Find the 2 or 3 (at most) that seem most viable. Research them, prototype
them, find a co-founder. THEN seek angel funding.

Ideas are free, VCs/Angels get thousands of half-baked "idea" pitches
regularly. Hard work, data, prototypes, co-founders and enthusiasm are far
less common (and you won't convince anyone that you are equally enthusiastic
about 14 different things).

If you're just looking for some free guidance, I like your ideas #5, #15 and
#8, in that order ;)

~~~
spoiledtechie
:) thanks for the free "guidance". I agree with you on finding the most
viable. I just wish this process was easier. I wish I could take a few months
off work to pursue these business ideas that I have.

~~~
pg
Go through your ideas and pick the one that you yourself need and that you can
make at least a version 1 of in a reasonable time. Then do so, preferably with
a friend you've known for a while and who you admire for his/her ability.

This was the recipe for Apple, Microsoft, Google, Yahoo, and many other
startups.

